# AMD 'Dragon' Wallpapers By Me



## OrphanShadow

*Red:*









*Green:*









*White:*









*Blue:*









*Deep Red:*









*Orange:*









Get Em while they're hot folks!

Been ages since I did wallpapers, so I got all creative for the new dragon dragon platform!

Enjoy!

~[OS]~

Red Spiral:

2560x1600
1920x1200
1680x1050
1440x900

1920x1080

1280x1024

1600x1200

Green Spiral

2560x1600
1920x1200
1680x1050
1440x900

1920x1080

1280x1024

1600x1200

White Spiral:

1920x1200
1680x1050
1440x900

1920x1080

1280x1024

1600x1200

Orange:

16:10

Blue:

16:10

Deep Red:

16:10


----------



## noname

Hey thats pretty cool








Do you think you could preview one without the Red spiral?


----------



## Fossil

Dude this is seriously a bad ass wallpaper. I just set it as mine. Mad props!


----------



## OrphanShadow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname* 
Hey thats pretty cool








Do you think you could preview one without the Red spiral?

I am in the midst of forging a 'clean' one, as well as green and white spirals


----------



## B-rad G.

nice.









new wallpaper in my slideshow collection for Windows 7.









i just read about GREEN spirals. this would fit with my color scheme. <3


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OrphanShadow* 
I am in the midst of forging a 'clean' one, as well as green and white spirals









Green and white would be the flagship! I am awaiting more reason to worship your art!


----------



## OrphanShadow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fossil* 
Green and white would be the flagship! I am awaiting more reason to worship your art!











Sneek peek


----------



## Fossil

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OrphanShadow* 









Sneek peek









Oh I hate you so much... where's the 1280x1024 download!!!


----------



## OrphanShadow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fossil* 
Oh I hate you so much... where's the 1280x1024 download!!!









Uploading as we speak. Will bump when Ive updated original post


----------



## B-rad G.

1440x900 plz









ty


----------



## pinkfloyd1

how did you make these? i am interested. very nice work!


----------



## noname

Keep em coming


----------



## legoman786

1600x1200 please?


----------



## OrphanShadow

*Updated Folks!!!*


----------



## Sn0wm4n

Dude... thats awesome! Great job


----------



## sledgehammer1990

That looks amazing!!! You said you have one with white spirals? If so, I would like to see it. Max Res BTW.

Edit: Actually, could you make me one? I love the green for AMD, but could you change the Red one to ATI? That would go great for my setup.


----------



## OrphanShadow

Quote:



Originally Posted by *legoman786*


1600x1200 please?


As you wished, it is done









Also adding White preview


----------



## Fossil

The green one is amazing and is now my new background.


----------



## sledgehammer1990

Love the black and white, the reason that I ask for an ATi one is because I am running 2x 23" LCD's and I would love to have green AMD on the right and Red ATi on the left.


----------



## XiCynx

Hmmm, think you could make those with maybe... a glowing green Nvidia logo on the bottom instead? Just make sure it's the right green color. If you need good Nvidia Logos I have a gajillion I can post up for you, same with ATi.


----------



## Vegnagun

Can't wait for a 1440x900 version of the black one


----------



## sledgehammer1990

Could you through in a 23" Res? 2048x1152.


----------



## Fox_Smash

Thanks a lot! really awesome wallpapers,i set the red one on my desktop.


----------



## SinX7

blue? >.<


----------



## OrphanShadow

The white ones will come tomorrow folks.

Anyone interested in ATI or Nvidia wallpapers should see these:

Nvidia

ATI


----------



## gsk3rd

Links are not working for me.


----------



## OrphanShadow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
Links are not working for me.

Gah, ImageUps may be down temporarily.

Ill see if i can reupload somewhere else.


----------



## stevegel

Please upload them again, need red for my son and blue for my daughter.


----------



## OrphanShadow

*ReUploaded!*

Due to OCN's apparent picture size limit, the 2560 wallpapers are unavailable until imageups is back up.

But, hey, Everything else is there









Also, white will be on its way shortly.


----------



## stevegel

Thank you! +1 rep for you.


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

hey.. good job on the AMD wallpapers... i would like one of your nvidia ones but all i get is a page load error... are they still available? +rep


----------



## OrphanShadow

*White Spiral is Now Available







*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[ISM]-BlueDragon* 
hey.. good job on the AMD wallpapers... i would like one of your nvidia ones but all i get is a page load error... are they still available? +rep

That is a server issue with the hosting site I use.

I dont have the originals to upload to alternate sources, but the server should be back up soons hopefully.


----------



## OrphanShadow

Ok folks the 2560 wallpapers are now available again


----------



## gsk3rd

dude you have to hook me up with a blue one! +rep


----------



## T1Cybernetic

Red = Good









Possible desktop background!


----------



## halocog

i love the green, thanks!


----------



## OrphanShadow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gsk3rd* 
dude you have to hook me up with a blue one! +rep

Ill try to get round to making a few more when time permits. I might also try a couple of 'Fusion' wallpapers.


----------



## AaronGR

I hate to bump and kinda old thread, but those are amazing wall papers. Did you ever get around to making those Fusion ones? I am using the Emerald AMD that you made. Its so gorgeous, I feel like it completed my system.
+REP

-AaronGR


----------



## m|dg3t

Can you make one blue, like the LED standard blue lighting to match my rig? ;-)


----------



## pewpewlazer

White one is great. Using it now


----------



## Dopamin3

Random bump for awesome wallpaper.


----------



## gamerkid

OrphanShadow The Red AMD Dragon link for the 1440x900 doesn't work. "404 - Not Found" May you please fix the link on the Red 1440x900. Many Thanks


----------



## Dopamin3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gamerkid* 
OrphanShadow The Red AMD Dragon link for the 1440x900 doesn't work. "404 - Not Found" May you please fix the link on the Red 1440x900. Many Thanks

Just use the 1680 x 1050 one. They are the same aspect ratio so when you put it on your monitor at 1440 x 900 they will look exactly the same.


----------



## BlackOmega

Those are some pretty cool wallpapers.


----------



## trusean

GJ Dude, keep up the good work


----------



## Snowblind

Bumped for justice. I'm happily using these as my home wallpapers.


----------



## cornholio157

i actually have the green one in a 2 min rotation animated GIF as my background right now with a couple others


----------



## bringonblink

damn nice!


----------



## Capwn

very nice. Im using the black one now and trying to figure out how to make my own backround pack theme thing for win 7.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

cool stuff mate








got the green one @1440x900 up and running


----------



## Ysbl

Nice. +Rep.


----------



## DesertRat

Awesome. +rep









I just grabbed the black and white one @ 1080P, looks Phenomenal!


----------



## wiak

here is a face wizard version if you have a gigabyte mb and you will get it as a bios bootscreen


----------



## king_play334

Thanks for the awsome wallpaper, even though im running an intel CPU.








+rep


----------



## YaGit(TM)

Great work dude!! +rep


----------



## ikcti

Awesome, I just set them as my wallpaper.


----------



## sosikwitit

Yay for the 1680x1050 green dragon


----------



## deanlewandowski

thx for posting thesde at 1680x1050!
+ REP


----------



## Lefty67

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiak* 
here is a face wizard version if you have a gigabyte mb and you will get it as a bios bootscreen


















How do I do that?

Im gonna try that Black and White one. It looks nice.

Anyway you can make a Black and Blue?


----------



## Axxess+

That's so hot.
Black one is my new wallpaper.
Thanks bro.


----------



## error32

this one is so nice!!!


----------



## wiak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lefty67* 
How do I do that?

Im gonna try that Black and White one. It looks nice.

Anyway you can make a Black and Blue?

1. Install Face wizard from gigabyte driver disc
2. Select On board BIOS
3. Load image
4. Quit Monitoring/overclocking software, disable antivirus!
5. Click Auto
6. wait until its finished
7. restart and watch boot (if you cant see it go into bios and enable bios bootscreen)


----------



## Lefty67

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wiak* 
1. Install Face wizard from gigabyte driver disc
2. Select On board BIOS
3. Load image
4. Quit Monitoring/overclocking software, disable antivirus!
5. Click Auto
6. wait until its finished
7. restart and watch boot (if you cant see it go into bios and enable bios bootscreen)


Edit: It doesn't support my MB


----------



## Darkslayer7

Wow . These pics are realy good . +REP


----------



## Frost

I like that red one, definitely going to use that on my desktop.


----------



## OrphanShadow

Wow, these things are still going strong I guess?

Thank you for all the positive feedback everyone! I appreciate it, and I'm glad your enjoying them


----------



## Dilyn

Bump for secsiness









Although I don't like the green one :\\

The rest are AWESOME though









EDIT
Damn. 404 on the 1440x900 AMD Red Dragon one. NOOOOOOOO.


----------



## goldman11

awesome work mate great looking wallpapers


----------



## adventfred

awesome work nice man do more also for nvidia


----------



## OrphanShadow

*NEW COLOURS NOW AVAILABLE*

These new colours are only available in 16:10 ratio for now, but I will release 16:9 and 4:3 soon.


----------



## Cerberus

Heres some I tweaked for my liking.

If your like me, i used these in a shuffle for my desktop.

So its just the colors changing.


----------



## Cerberus

One more.


----------



## deerleg

this reminds me of ubuntu ultimate


----------



## Cerberus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deerleg* 
this reminds me of ubuntu ultimate

how so? lol


----------



## deerleg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cerberus* 
how so? lol

they have wall papers like that but the moste it reminds me of is the dragon for back track linux


----------



## Cerberus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deerleg* 
they have wall papers like that but the moste it reminds me of is the dragon for back track linux

oh. lol


----------



## Imglidinhere

Perfect! I've been looking for a good AMD background but none exist!


----------



## SporkofdooM

Sweet! Just the thing for my new Dragon...955BE due today


----------



## cornholio157

ive got the green one as one of my wallpapers right now







(animated gif of several wallpapers on a 2 minute cycle yours being one of them)


----------



## Frosty88

Awesome stuff!

I reached the end of the internet while looking for a nice high res AMD wallpaper. I really like the white spiral and you've uploaded it in 1920x1080. Excellent, keep up the good work!!


----------



## razorguy

White Spiral is now my desktop.

Rep+


----------



## dragosxwx

Thanks so much OrphanShadow, these wallpapers are best :X


----------



## PRO-AMERICA

Very, very nice sir. I like them! Black one looks really sleek.


----------



## Max2pan

wow nice man









New wallpaper for me yay


----------



## SpykeZ

thanks for the work, using the blue one


----------



## danzo337

Wow man, great job. These are awesome.

I got all the 6:10's running on Windows 7 wallpaper app. The transition between the colours is awesome.


----------



## WIGILOCO

Wow the black looks deep on my desktop! Very nice job man!


----------



## mattliston

super cash effort.

+rep man


----------



## teajayyy

BUMP!!!

could you make a blue 1920x1080 one to match my LED's?









I've had the white one set as my wallpaper since i've had my rig


----------



## MetalBeerSolid

Awesome! +1 rep


----------



## tiramoko

awesome but im intel T_T


----------



## Soul.

Wooo! Very nice =D. Love your work!


----------



## xEnt

thanks a lot man, the white spirals looks so badass for a desktop background


----------



## TemplarLord

My new wallpaper, great stuff!


----------



## Gohammers

I just set the blue one as my wallpaper great thanks!


----------



## DemonRabbit

+1. Much better than the color inverted trollface I had previously.


----------



## Crabby654

Ya I just set the white 1920x1080 wallpaper and I LOVE it. Really get the 3d feel and the fact its a AMD, woot woot


----------



## moedank

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crabby654;13027289*
> Ya I just set the white 1920x1080 wallpaper and I LOVE it. Really get the 3d feel and the fact its a AMD, woot woot


Ditto.


----------



## Redstripe

I need a purple one. Using the red one.


----------



## Motive

Pretty amazing. My new wallpaper is the red one. Awesome.


----------



## LastBucsfan

Just started using the green one. Love it!


----------



## hyujmn

Siiiiiiick just set the blue one as my background. Love the simplicity of it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Bump for a thread that is in serious need of attention.









Moar please suh, may I ave moah?









~Ceadder


----------



## KipH

Sold. I will take one in green and one in orange. How abouts yellow on black?


----------

